# 1986 trx350A



## 86trx350a (Sep 17, 2018)

So i bought this back in January for $50 not running. Was all stock including the rotted out muffler. Had almost new tires on it that were worth more then it was lol. So with some time and a lil bit of money i got it going. Had to do a carb and new air filter and also clean the fuel tank out. After i got it running i noticed it had some oil blow by so put rings and valve seals in it. The weekend after getting it back together it was time for its maiden voyage. 51mile round trip ride. Done awesome! Since then ive decided to make it mine and update/upgrade. It now has 27im mud cats. Led light bar for headlights and just today i got my snorkles done. I've been so impressed by this tank that i jist want to show it off lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a heck of a find!!! Those things would SCREAM.... They were scary fast. The 2wd's were anyway.


----------



## 86trx350a (Sep 17, 2018)

Polaris425 said:


> That's a heck of a find!!! Those things would SCREAM.... They were scary fast. The 2wd's were anyway.


This ones not anywhere close to scary fast. Lol top speed is around 45. Now my buddies can am renegade 1000 is scary fast haha
It is a literal tank though. Im on 27s my buddies on 29.5. I walk thru everything he does.


----------

